

A Sit-Down With Joichi Ito, The Drop-Out VC Leading MIT's Media Lab   - noahr
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1663808/a-sit-down-with-joichi-ito-the-drop-out-vc-leading-mits-media-lab

======
thesheenamedina
I like his ideas about the often daunting task of fund-raising. He says it's
"about building a vision together with people and building partnerships."
Preach!

~~~
noahr
Right, but who owns the IP created by those students? Anyone here familiar
with MIT's policies?

------
tgraydar
Ok, so the dude didn't graduate. But if this isn't a case of school-of-life, I
don't know what is. Also, didn't he fly Airwolf once?

